# Royal Canin?



## *Sugarplumfairy* (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi All,

After much research we decided to buy Royal Canin puppy food for our two new puppies, who come home on Friday. But now after reading on a review site, some people are saying quite bad things about it. We only want the best start in life for our little girls, so if anyone has any advice, or if any of you feed your dog Royal Canin, please can you put my mind at ease.

Thanks.


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello 

Our two Bulldogs started off on Beta food and I looked into the Breed Specific Royal Canine - Bulldog 24. It costs £40 a sack and I can honestly say it has been the best decision we have made.
I havnt read any bad comments about Royal Canine on here so some may disagree but our dogs have less wind and their coats have gone extremely soft compared to before we started using it.

So its a thumbs up from me but each to their own. 

nic


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Bulldoglover said:


> Hello
> 
> Our two Bulldogs started off on Beta food and I looked into the Breed Specific Royal Canine - Bulldog 24. It costs £40 a sack and I can honestly say it has been the best decision we have made.
> I havnt read any bad comments about Royal Canine on here so some may disagree but our dogs have less wind and their coats have gone extremely soft compared to before we started using it.
> ...


I'm not suprised you noticed a difference if you were feeding BETA before! 

I would not feed RC based on the ingredients list. IMO james Wellbeloved is the best readily available brand. Orijen is better, but mail order only.


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

jackson said:


> I'm not suprised you noticed a difference if you were feeding BETA before!
> 
> I would not feed RC based on the ingredients list. IMO james Wellbeloved is the best readily available brand. Orijen is better, but mail order only.


It wasnt my choice but what the breeders started them off on, hence the change.
I think it is down to personal preference.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I give Royal Canin to my two goldens and my Ragdoll and Maine Coon Kitten.
We started using Nutro large breed puppy food, but they had problems with their packaging so I could never find it in the stores. I began to use RC for large breed puppies and graduated to the Golden Retriever food. They both love it(they would probably eat anything!). The pieces are large which makes Samson and Ty chew them instead of just swallowing them. Same goes with my kitties. Sassy 2 yr old ragdoll has to chew her food because the pieces are larger and Milo almost 11 weeks is on the baby food. Tiny pieces. So far so good! The food is quite expensive though. Here it's $50+ a bag for the boys(35lbs).
We had a wonderful golden boy Cody who passed away over a year ago from bloat. I'm really particular about their food and the bowl my two 1 year old use. They eat out a special bowl that helps prevent bloat. It helps slow their eating down.( they still eat like it's their last meal on earth)!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Bulldoglover said:


> It wasnt my choice but what the breeders started them off on, hence the change.
> I think it is down to personal preference.


I think it's down to knowing what the ingredients are and why they are there, and chosing accordingly.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I have never had, or heard of any problems with RC. Wont use Eukanuba/Iams due to their testing on animals policy. there was a post dscussing this, perhaps that is what you saw.
Mary
x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> I have never had, or heard of any problems with RC. Wont use Eukanuba/Iams due to their testing on animals policy. there was a post dscussing this, perhaps that is what you saw.
> Mary
> x


Royal Canin are owned by mars, a company well known for animal testing, and RC IS tested on animals also.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

jackson said:


> Royal Canin are owned by mars, a company well known for animal testing, and RC IS tested on animals also.


Well I didn't know this, how can I check that out??
Mary
x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I started Cola off on JWB but she didnt take to it so I switched to RC Junior and she loves it, everyone comments on how well she looks since swapping her over. Her coat is always shiny, poo's firm! (sorry), she is also regular at going and her health is top notch.

I wouldnt recommend any other food now and I used JWB for yearssssss before.


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Has any one used wainwrights from pets at home, its suposed to be the same as JWB?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually I was looking at it today and from what I can tell they are basically the same, only wainwrights are cheaper!

I know a few people who use this too.


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

thats what i thought


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

jackson said:


> Royal Canin are owned by mars, a company well known for animal testing, and RC IS tested on animals also.


Oh heck, my Cocker's and Newfs are on RC but I will have to change them now having read that


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> Oh heck, my Cocker's and Newfs are on RC but I will have to change them now having read that


All I have been able to find out is that RC was taken over by Mars in 2002.
It was already a well established product by then, Mars didn't develop it.
The thing is I dont feel comfortable using it if Mars does animal testing for other products they produce. What a 'bummer' its such an excellent dry food
Mary
x


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

I hadn't realised that Mars owned RC, or that Mars were into animal testing.... Another on my list of not to buy. All my dogs get a certain amount of meat, fish, eggs, left over etc with their food anyway, so I won't really have to do much to change their diet.... Just not buy anymore RC!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I feed Royal Canin and have close links with them animal testing used by the Mars corporation is the end products and not bits cut out of the animals, so they cannot claim it is not tested on animals the food is fed to the animals, none of which are kept in laboratory conditions and then the end product, urine and faeces is tested for content etc 

I have visited one of the big food manufacturers and the animals are kept in wonderful conditions and spend a day each in the offices through the week.

But we have fed RC now for the last 10 or more years and had fantastic results on it however poor results on JWB. 

Each to their own


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> Oh heck, my Cocker's and Newfs are on RC but I will have to change them now having read that





marlynaveve said:


> All I have been able to find out is that RC was taken over by Mars in 2002.
> It was already a well established product by then, Mars didn't develop it.
> The thing is I dont feel comfortable using it if Mars does animal testing for other products they produce. What a 'bummer' its such an excellent dry food
> Mary
> x


please read the above it is not animal testing as iams carry out


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

tashi said:


> I feed Royal Canin and have close links with them animal testing used by the Mars corporation is the end products and not bits cut out of the animals, so they cannot claim it is not tested on animals the food is fed to the animals, none of which are kept in laboratory conditions and then the end product, urine and faeces is tested for content etc
> 
> I have visited one of the big food manufacturers and the animals are kept in wonderful conditions and spend a day each in the offices through the week.
> 
> ...


Oh that is not so bad then, I had visions of Iams and Eukanuba all over again!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> please read the above it is not animal testing as iams carry out


But Mars as a company DO conduct cruel tests on animals for their other products. So buy buying any of their products you're condoning this.

Also, Iams carry out the same tests as Mars do on RC. All the stuff PETA and Uncaged bleat on about happened in the same lab then used by Iams, but not on Iams products.

Just for info. I do not use Iams (although ignorantly did in the past) and have and possibly would use James Wellbeloved (also owned by Mars) and do eat mars bars. I do not like the idea of animal testing, but do not go out of my way to avoid animal tested products in every area of my life (although I try to avoid them). I also use medicines that have been tested on animals. I feel it is hypocrytical to say animal testing is OK for us to do to one end, but not another.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Make your own mind up about the animal testing:

BUAV Factsheet
Uncaged Campaigns: Pet food and animal testing

I wouldn't feed RC based on the ingredients.

James Wellbeloved is a good quality food, readily available and they do two grain free varieties.

Orijen is the best dry food in my opinion but is only available online, it's 70% meat, 30% fruit & veg, no grains/cereals and no artificial additives.

If you want to feed the best have you considered RAW/BARF?


----------



## *Sugarplumfairy* (Apr 27, 2008)

This whole thing makes me so confused about everything. You want the best for your dog, but then you read up about stuff and you start to wonder, am I doing the right thing for my dog? I've looked up about RC and found some bad things on them, apparently there are a lot of fillers in them from what I've read. So we will do more research and see what we can find, Arden Grange is looking pretty good.


----------



## *Sugarplumfairy* (Apr 27, 2008)

And can I just ask, what ingredients should you look out for in dog food? Which are complete no no's?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> I feed Royal Canin and have close links with them animal testing used by the Mars corporation is the end products and not bits cut out of the animals, so they cannot claim it is not tested on animals the food is fed to the animals, none of which are kept in laboratory conditions and then the end product, urine and faeces is tested for content etc
> 
> I have visited one of the big food manufacturers and the animals are kept in wonderful conditions and spend a day each in the offices through the week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, I couldnt think of how to write it! LOL

People unfortunately jump the gun when they hear rumours without knowing the facts.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

*Sugarplumfairy* said:


> This whole thing makes me so confused about everything. You want the best for your dog, but then you read up about stuff and you start to wonder, am I doing the right thing for my dog? I've looked up about RC and found some bad things on them, apparently there are a lot of fillers in them from what I've read. So we will do more research and see what we can find, Arden Grange is looking pretty good.


Now that is one that I would not feed lol but as I say each to their own we have bred and raised litters on RC and had super results but Arden Grange is one that we steer clear of and if we win a bag it is always donated to a rescue somewhere.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

kittykat said:


> Thanks for posting this, I couldnt think of how to write it! LOL
> 
> People unfortunately jump the gun when they hear rumours without knowing the facts.


What, like with Iams, do you mean?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

jackson said:


> What, like with Iams, do you mean?


I noticed someone else asked you where you got your "facts" from ... and you didnt respond  hmmm


----------



## *Sugarplumfairy* (Apr 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> Now that is one that I would not feed lol but as I say each to their own we have bred and raised litters on RC and had super results but Arden Grange is one that we steer clear of and if we win a bag it is always donated to a rescue somewhere.


Yeah so I've just been reading. At this rate we'll be just making them meals ourselves. 
Doing lots of research and will see what good stuff we can find.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Lets face it, there are things about all dog food which people dont like, its all about what suits you and your dog.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

AJ said:


> Make your own mind up about the animal testing:
> 
> James Wellbeloved is a good quality food, readily available and they do two grain free varieties.


According to your BUVA fact sheet link James Wellbeloved also belongs to the Mars group. The only one left that I would consider using is Burns. Now go on somebody tell me this is suspect as well
Mary
x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

kittykat said:


> I noticed someone else asked you where you got your "facts" from ... and you didnt respond  hmmm


I didn't notice that they did, and having read back, still can't see, but as you asked....

The 'facts' against Iams were proclaimed by Uncaged. (who are linked to PETA. And no, I don't have the actual evidence of this to hand, but have seen it in the past, and they are linked ) PETA have had a vendetta against Proctor and Gamble for many, many years and were not interested in Iams until they took it over. The studies they did were done quite some years ago, and the first link that AJ has kindly posted was published in 1995, so also not recent. I do not, and would not trust anything that PETA (therefore Uncaged) have said or say.

So, nothing has been proven against IAMS in the first place. It is known that IAMS no longer use the facility in which the testing was seen though.

Of course, if you can show me some up to date evidence that IAMS DO carry out barbaric animals testing, which is not linked to the original PETA/Uncaged information, then I'll happily change my mind.


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

We use RC for both of ours Bailey is on adult and Harlie is on puppy and they both do really well on it. As someone mentioned earlier the adult one is larger pieces which means Bailey has to chew on properly instead of just swallowing. They are both very healthy, fit, lively (sometimes a bit too much he he) dogs with lovely coats and teeth. Don't think i'd change brand unless one of them refused to eat it anymorexx


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

thedog said:


> We use RC for both of ours Bailey is on adult and Harlie is on puppy and they both do really well on it. As someone mentioned earlier the adult one is larger pieces which means Bailey has to chew on properly instead of just swallowing. They are both very healthy, fit, lively (sometimes a bit too much he he) dogs with lovely coats and teeth. Don't think i'd change brand unless one of them refused to eat it anymorexx


No one is disputing that its a very good food, its the fact that the company who owns it performs testing on animals which are unexceptable 
Is it ethical to support this company?
Mary
x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

marlynaveve said:


> According to your BUVA fact sheet link James Wellbeloved also belongs to the Mars group. The only one left that I would consider using is Burns. Now go on somebody tell me this is suspect as well
> Mary
> x


We did use Burns and the dogs had a skin reaction to it although it is supposed to be hypoallergenic.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

marlynaveve said:


> No one is disputing that its a very good food, its the fact that the company who owns it performs testing on animals which are unexceptable
> Is it ethical to support this company?
> Mary
> x


as I said though it is testing to see what comes out in the 'end' product they test to see how much of the food is digested etc


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

jackson said:


> Of course, if you can show me some up to date evidence that IAMS DO carry out barbaric animals testing, which is not linked to the original PETA/Uncaged information, then I'll happily change my mind.


Procter & Gamble own Iams and it is on the BUAV repert.
Mary
x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> Procter & Gamble own Iams and it is on the BUAV repert.
> Mary
> x


The BUAV report is 3 years old.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> as I said though it is testing to see what comes out in the 'end' product they test to see how much of the food is digested etc


I think it's more the invasive testing MARS do for their other products that is the problem for some people.

I don't have a problem, I eat chocolate and I am not a hypocrite.

Personally, although I wouldn't feeed RC, I know lots of peopel who do with great results. I also see plenty of people feeding Bakers and Pedigree with good (even fantastic)results, but most of us are aware that 'on paper' they are rubbish foods. I doubt any dog fed them is going to drop down dead. But I do think a lot of dog foods contain ingredients that cause problems that are assumed 'normal' in the doggy population.

We wouldn't consider it particularly healthy if we ate dried, processed foods every day. Yet it is deemed the healthiest diet for our dogs by many?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> According to your BUVA fact sheet link James Wellbeloved also belongs to the Mars group. The only one left that I would consider using is Burns. Now go on somebody tell me this is suspect as well


Burns are not linked to animal testing in any way.  On the Uncaged website there is a list of brands that do not test on animals, if I remember correctly there is a more comprehensive list on the BVA website. 



marlynaveve said:


> No one is disputing that its a very good food, its the fact that the company who owns it performs testing on animals which are unexceptable
> Is it ethical to support this company?


I'm disputing that it's a good food!  I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole having read the ingredients and seen dogs that have been fed on it. 



*Sugarplumfairy* said:


> Yeah so I've just been reading. At this rate we'll be just making them meals ourselves.
> Doing lots of research and will see what good stuff we can find.


Make them their meals yourself then!  Have you looked into feeding raw: RawFed.com Home Page - The Many Myths of Raw Feeding


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

jackson said:


> The BUAV report is 3 years old.


It doesn't really matter how old the report is, that doesn't make it less creditable
Mary
x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> It doesn't really matter how old the report is, that doesn't make it less creditable
> Mary
> x


Well, it means it is not up to date, which means the information given isn't current. So what may have been true then, is no longer true.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

jackson said:


> Well, it means it is not up to date, which means the information given isn't current. So what may have been true then, is no longer true.


But it HAPPENED, that's the point


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

.....................


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's a spanner in the works, I've tried Duke on every type of dry food except Orijen which I am now seriously considering because he prefers Bakers complete  not a thing I can do, if he eats it and enjoys it that's fine. Yes he has techni coloured poo, that is easy to see in the dark - bonus.

He has fresh meat as a supplement and wet food too.

Sue


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

At the end of the day we have to feed what the dog will eat and thrive on, I have some of ours on Skinners Ruff 'n Ready as that is what they like, some are on Purina Pro Plan, some on Robbies and the rest on RC, and lets be honest the dogs are not worried whether it is animal tested or not  and as I say there are varying degrees of testing


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

AJ said:


> I'm disputing that it's a good food!  I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole having read the ingredients and seen dogs that have been fed on it.
> 
> Make them their meals yourself then!  Have you looked into feeding raw: RawFed.com Home Page - The Many Myths of Raw Feeding


I have the feeling Alan that you despise ALL food that is not part of the "RAW" diet! 
What exactly is in RC that seems to offend you so much??


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> At the end of the day we have to feed what the dog will eat and thrive on, I have some of ours on Skinners Ruff 'n Ready as that is what they like, some are on Purina Pro Plan, some on Robbies and the rest on RC, and lets be honest the dogs are not worried whether it is animal tested or not  and as I say there are varying degrees of testing


Agree 100%


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Cobi is on royal canin german shepherd and he is doing great...if not fantastic 

My cats are on royal canin maine coon and they doing great too


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

kittykat said:


> I have the feeling Alan that you despise ALL food that is not part of the "RAW" diet!
> What exactly is in RC that seems to offend you so much??


You should read my posts more closely then! 

I do think RAW is the best way to feed but there are decent foods around, Royal Canin just isn't one of them in my opinion. 

I can't remember what is sooo bad about Royal Canin off the top of my head, it's pretty hard to find an ingredients list on the net, if you want to provide one I will gladly tell you what's wrong with it.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha .....  then I will refresh you!

Ingredients:

maize, poulty meat, vegetable protein isolate, maize gluten, animal fats, animal proteins, maize flour, hydrolysed animal proteins, minerals, beet pulp, soya oil, fish oil, fructo ligo saccharides, psyllium husks and seeds, egg powder, L-lysine, hydrolised yeast extract (rich in mannan oligo saccarides), DL Methionine, taurine, hydrolysed crustaceans (rich in glucosamine), hydrolysed cartilage (rich in chondroitin), marigold extract (rich in lutein).

Protein 32%
Fat 14%
Ash 6.9%
Fibre 1.7% 

per KG


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

kittykat said:


> maize, poulty meat, vegetable protein isolate, maize gluten, animal fats, animal proteins, maize flour, hydrolysed animal proteins, minerals, beet pulp, soya oil, fish oil, fructo ligo saccharides, psyllium husks and seeds, egg powder, L-lysine, hydrolised yeast extract (rich in mannan oligo saccarides), DL Methionine, taurine, hydrolysed crustaceans (rich in glucosamine), hydrolysed cartilage (rich in chondroitin), marigold extract (rich in lutein).
> 
> Protein 32%


That's even worse than I remember! 

Maize, maize and more maize. Maize is difficult for dogs to digest and thought to be the cause of allergies and yeast infection problems. In this example its broken down into three ingredients; Maize (1st), Maize Gluten (4th) and Maize Flour (7th) - so A LOT of maize.

32% protein but little meat, so the protein is coming from the maize. Any protein drawn from grains is low quality and not appropriate for a canine. Protein should come from meat which is why any food that doesn't have a meat product as it's first ingredient is a definate no-no in my book.

It has added taurine, this shows the lack of meat in the product, if there was a sufficient meat content there would be no need to add taurine.

Animal fats and animal proteins are presumed low quality as no actual source is stated; they could be from any animal.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

The actual meat content is higher than most dried and they only use meat deemed fit for humans. (I was at Pets @ Home for ages yesterday!).

The link to kc is here ...

Nutrition

Different foods affect different dogs, what works for one may not be good for another hense so many dog foods on the market these days and I can honestly say Cola looks great on it so I wont be swapping unless she goes off it of course or develops any health problems.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

kittykat said:


> The actual meat content is higher than most dried and they only use meat deemed fit for humans. (I was at Pets @ Home for ages yesterday!).
> 
> The link to kc is here ...
> 
> ...


I hardly think the nutrition information on the RC website is useful when deciding if their product is a good one.

No-one is saying _you_ shouldn't use it. People are saying they _themselves_ wouldn't use it.

If you know a bit about dog nutrition and what constitutes a good food, _on paper_ RC doesn't look good. Just like _on paper_ Pedigree or Bakers don't look good, yet plenty of people would say their dogs do well on it.

I's be interested to know how you know RC has a higher meat content is higher than 'most dried foods' though, as Royal Cannin don't say what percentage of the food is meat, which makes me think they have something to hide, or they would shout it from the rooftops.


----------



## *Sugarplumfairy* (Apr 27, 2008)

After researching till my eyes hurt last night, I can now say this big bag of RC will be taken back to the shop, and if we can try and find something healthy for them, that isn't going to cause problems in the future.
You see our last dog Sally, was fed on Bakers if we had all the info back then when she started on it, no way would she have been fed on it, now we know why she was always scavanging, and wanting treats, because there are so many fillers in the food that she wasn't full, and she had a skin condition which was probably from that too. We obviously feel so bad now, thinking we could've prevented it, but you never think until afterwards, when we started researching foods for the new arrivals.

But anyway... Each to their own, I didn't mean to start an argument here, I just wanted to know what you all thought of it. lol! And now I know.

Thanks.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

jackson said:


> I hardly think the nutrition information on the RC website is useful when deciding if their product is a good one. I didnt say it was a great source of info, infact it isnt but it relates to what we are talking about
> 
> No-one is saying _you_ shouldn't use it. People are saying they _themselves_ wouldn't use it. I know this I am merely informing the OP that I rate RC highly for my dog as it has shown the best results.
> 
> ...


 I will get back to you on this one but I am almost 100% I saw it on a different breed RC food.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sugarplumfairy* said:


> But anyway... Each to their own, I didn't mean to start an argument here, I just wanted to know what you all thought of it. lol! And now I know.
> Thanks.


LOL Dont worry you havent started an argument!

I'm almost afraid to ask but .... which food are you going with? LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

kittykat said:


> The actual meat content is higher than most dried and they only use meat deemed fit for humans. (I was at Pets @ Home for ages yesterday!).
> 
> The link to kc is here ...
> 
> ...


I don't see the use of the meat being fit for humans if the rest of the ingredients are crap, other than for marketing purposes it makes no odds. I very much doubt RC has a high meat content, the example you've given certainly doesn't as it has more maize than meat.

Yes different foods affect different dogs differently but if they don't have a reasonable meat content the dogs aren't going to thrive. I thought Milo looked healthy when he was fed dried food but now he's fed RAW I can see what a difference feeding real food makes. Just because they look healthy on the outside doesn't make them healthy on the inside either.

The reason there are so many foods on the market is because everyone's out for a slice of the profits of a huge market. In my opinion RC only makes breed specific foods because it's a good marketing tool, people see their breed on the bag and think it must be the best for their dog when in actual fact it's probably not. The needs of individual breeds don't vary as much as they would have you believe. At the end of the day commercial food manufacturers are all about profit, they are all in it to make money first and foremost.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

AJ said:


> I thought Milo looked healthy when he was fed dried food but now he's fed RAW I can see what a difference feeding real food makes.


Could you tell me exactly what Milo's diet is please. This is not a 'wind up' I am really interested in learning more about raw feeding and I find the web articles confusing and it would be helpful to hear from someone who actually feeds it. Also could I feed my J. Chin the same way?
Mary
x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I dont agree that its full of crap but then we are all entitled to our own opinions.

Just to add I also feed her meat during the week so she does get more than whats in RC.

Out of curiosity when and why did you decide to feed RAW?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> Could you tell me exactly what Milo's diet is please. This is not a 'wind up' I am really interested in learning more about raw feeding and I find the web articles confusing and it would be helpful to hear from someone who actually feeds it. Also could I feed my J. Chin the same way?


Have a look here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/14661-dog-deciding-what-he-wants-eat.html#post289756 



kittykat said:


> I dont agree that its full of crap but then we are all entitled to our own opinions.
> 
> Just to add I also feed her meat during the week so she does get more than whats in RC.
> 
> Out of curiosity when and why did you decide to feed RAW?


When I first joined up to this forum I read about it and started researching it, once I started researching it all made perfect sense, I believe that RAW is the best way to feed my dogs (and cats) so that's what I feed. Feeding them dried, processed pieces of "meat", grains and god knows what else day in day out made no sense to me once presented with a natural way of feeding fresh ingrediets. 

I switched Milo after I was fairly confident of what I was going to feed and then when we got the pups they went straight onto raw the day they came home.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

AJ said:


> Have a look here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/14661-dog-deciding-what-he-wants-eat.html#post289756


Many thanks
Mary
x


----------



## *Sugarplumfairy* (Apr 27, 2008)

kittykat said:


> LOL Dont worry you havent started an argument!
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask but .... which food are you going with? LOL


Good. lol!

We don't know yet, still deciding. we're going to go back in Jolleys and have a look we have a list of what to look for in dog food, what should be in there and what shouldn't, so hopefully we'll find something good.


----------



## Kallaide (May 17, 2010)

jackson said:


> Royal Canin are owned by mars, a company well known for animal testing, and RC IS tested on animals also.


People need to stop associating Pet Food companies with their majority owners!

There are two main companies that own pet food producers, Proctor & Gamble and Mars.

Both companies are in the business of buying Pet Food producers and then making profit from them.

These deals are done to allow smaller companies to expand and make a larger profit, such as Royal Canin expanding from Europe to North America. However they do not, (in most cases) have a say in how these companies make their food. This is still controlled by the Pet Food producer, such as Royal Canin.

As for Animal Testing:

Royal Canin does do animal testing, as ALL mainstream companies do, however Royal Canin does all their testing in-house and by volunteer owners. From every source I could find, all indications show that all testing done by RC have been of the highest quality and most humane and non-surgical, (contrary to USA Pet Food Producers).

The issues with P&G (Iams) is that they outsourced their testing to a third-party company. It was this company that was investigated (originally by Iams themselves) which was found guilty of Animal Cruelty, and thus dropped by P&G and Iams. These places are a dime a dozen across the world. They have some of the highest security measures to keep the public eye out of their buildings. And I have no doubt there are more than enough other companies that follow the same practices that this one did.

Thus, when a company like Royal Canin can hold to its own high standards and beliefs in pet nutrition and research, I am fully behind them and their practices.


----------

